
Why is Microsoft scared of Chromebooks? - shawndumas
http://www.theverge.com/2013/12/6/5181974/why-is-microsoft-scared-of-chromebooks
======
6cxs2hd6
A: Chromebooks don't run Microsoft Windows or Office.

Next, The Verge asks, "What is 1 + 1?"

------
hkimura
Microsoft is funny. Maybe they should put some of that money into developing
products people actually want.

